# Why Did Jesus Die?



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

(This devotion is from Institute for Creation Research icr.org)

_"For I delivered unto you first of all that which I also received, how that Christ died for our sins according to the scriptures; And that he was buried, and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures." (1 Corinthians 15:3, 4)_

This passage is often considered the defining passage of the gospel, stating the great truth that Christ died for our sins, then was buried (thus stressing that His resurrection was a physical resurrection, not just spiritual), and then rose again. As such, it is interesting that verse 1 which introduces it ("I declare unto you the gospel") contains the central mention of the more than 100 times the Greek word for "gospel" occurs in the New Testament.

However, it does not say _why_ Christ died for our sins. It was not just to pay for our salvation and make us happy. There are, in fact, numerous references to His substitutionary death which _do_ give us further insight into just _why_ Christ died for us and our salvation.

For example, "he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again" (2 Corinthians 5:15). And consider Galatians 1:4 in which Paul tells us that Christ "gave himself for our sins, that he might deliver us from this present evil world."

Peter's testimony and explanation was that the Lord Jesus "his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness" (1 Peter 2:24). John said: "|God| loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins. Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another" (1 John 4:10, 11).

There are many other verses to the same affect. Christ did not die merely to save our souls, but to empower us to live in a way that would glorify God right here on earth. HMM


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

He died for me.


----------



## skipperspride lures (Feb 22, 2006)

We had a sin debt we could not pay he paid a debt he did not owe. The blood of animals would not wash away sin it could only cover it up it took his holly blood to wash away your sin.

Who is Jesus he is God himself. John:1 In the beginning was the word and the word was God and the word was with God and everything that was made was made by the spoken word of God and verse 14 says And that word was made Flesh and dwelt among men. Philip said Lord show us the Father and he answered Have you been so long time with Me that you have not known me for he who has seen me has seen the Father for I and my father are one.


Father Son Hollyghost are titles 3 different manifestations of God in John Jesus said go into all the land baptizing every creature in the Name of the father the Son and the Hollyghost =. "Name singular" Father is a title Son is a Title Hollyghost is a title so what 's the Name JESUS these 12 men walk with him they saw every thing with there own eyes they did not have to believe with faith like we do so they did just what he said. Acts: 2 :38 Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

Romans 10:13 - For WHOSOEVER shall call upon the name of the Lord , Shall be saved.
It doesnt refer to just a few, but all who believe 

Romans 8:38-39 tells me nothing can take it away from me,
and it does'nt leave anything out.


He saved me, and I praise him and thank him every day he gives me.


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Christ did not die merely to save our souls, but *to empower us* to live in a way that would glorify God right here on earth. HMM


We, I, need all the help possible. It kinda makes ya think.

thanks for postin up folks


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"... according to the scriptures;" and "... according to the scriptures."

Yes, the Word of God is true. We can safely trust in it (and Him).


----------

